# Fantails / Help!!!!! Need advice



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

My Indian Fantail pair has laid another pair of fertile eggs  and this is the 4th time I am getting unfertiles eggs from them. As I do not want to stress the birds can I replace the eggs with the dummy ones? or should i wait until the pair discards the egs and stops sitting on it?

Also note that the pair is matured and they are male and female for sure, but still I am getting unfertile eggs from them. I have not cut the vent feathers and will that be a problem? 

Please advice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm going to move your post to the Show Birds Forum where there are people knowledgeable about breeding Fantails. Even though your post says otherwise, I think you are saying that these last two eggs are not fertile.

Assuming the eggs are not fertile, it really doesn't matter whether you replace them with dummy eggs or not .. just let them sit on what they have.

Hang in there .. we'll have some sound advice for you soon.

Terry


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Terry!!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Chilangz said:


> My Indian Fantail pair has laid another pair of fertile eggs and this is the 4th time I am getting unfertiles eggs from them. As I do not want to stress the birds can I replace the eggs with the dummy ones? or should i wait until the pair discards the egs and stops sitting on it?
> 
> Also note that the pair is matured and they are male and female for sure, but still I am getting unfertile eggs from them. I have not cut the vent feathers and will that be a problem?
> 
> Please advice !!!!!!!!!!


I don't know all the logistics of breeding fantails, but mine lay alot of eggs that don't hatch. I just leave them be. When they are done sitting on them, I take them out. It seems that when I leave them alone and clean around them, and don't disturb them - soon after they lay some eggs that actually hatch 
I don't trim my birds tails.
I have noticed that my fantails (I don't know if *all* fantails are like this) are rather LAZY about the breeding process, they just seem to go through the motions without much determination  and then all of a sudden I have 1 or 2 babies.
I got 2 pairs, 2 years ago. I am up to 15 (11 offspring) - that to me is very slow compared to other breeds!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought you are supposed to trim their tail feathers (maybe around their vent as well) so that you can have successful mating and get fertile eggs?

Yes, you can put dummy eggs in there so they will try to incubate and not stressed out the hen from laying another eggs.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well i visited a guy in India on a vacation that bred indian fantails. Beautiful birds , top quality. He trimmed around the vent area only. He had around 8 pairs. And on average got 20 fantail youngster each year. Fantails are a very hard breed to breed due to there lots of feathers and all. They are by far one of the most difficult breeds to breed but it is possible. You know how hens can lay eggs even without a male being present? Well that happens a lot with fantails. They have the highest average of infertile eggs. I would say, if you want to get more fantails, get 2 or 3 pairs, and let them do what they can. Trim around the vent area, and you might get a pair or two of youngsters a year. I haven't kept fantails myself, been trying to find good quality ones for a while but I'm not interested in getting more birds due to the health issues with my birds right now. I believe there are a few members here that actually breed fantails, they might be able to help you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some of the information from this thread in our Breed Of The Week forum may be helpful: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f60/standard-american-fantails-30965.html

Terry


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

will try out cutting the feathers around the vent area.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Chilangz said:


> will try out cutting the feathers around the vent area.


I don't breed mine to sell. They are for my own enjoyment and my gardens - that's why I don't trim their feathers to encourage breeding.
If I get babies -I'm happy, if I don't- I'm not disappointed


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Chilangz said:


> will try out cutting the feathers around the vent area.



fertility in show type fantails is somewhat less than normal pigeons, although I have had good luck with no trimming at all. Go to the Fantail discussion on "breed of the week" as I ,mentioned this. 

I believe you have what we call "Garden Fantails" which are far more fertile than the show type, with absolutely no trimming whatsoever. Occasional males or females are inherantly sterile....The use of vitamin supplements in the drinking water may help, or treatment by other means could be tried. Pigeon supply houses such as Foys, Jedds, NEPS or others do carry fertility enhancement medications, but I have never tried (or needed) them.

Good luck in your efforts!


----------

